# Baby dead while hand feeding



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Hi i am writing this so my horrible mistake can be learned by someone and maybe releave some of my guilt helping someone to avoid to repeating it. I had a two babies clutch, two days ago the parents somehow flew away. I was not at home so when i came at night i had to handfeed de babies, everithing was fine at this point, that was not my first time handfeeding, i have done with 4 cockatiels whit execlent results, but the difference is that i choose the moment and the cockatiel to dot it, this time i had no choice i have to do it because it was requiered, the problem was this morning when i had to feed them, my morning is bussy i have to take the kids to school and go to work early, this is not my excuse because i dont have one, i feed the fist one quik and the baby cooperate, i use a syringe, i use to use syringes just the first days while they get uset to be feeded then y switch to spoon, so, this baby was the old one, not as cooperative as the others, he resisted to being feed, did not wanted to eat, i have to restraing him and i give 6 ml fine like i did with the other but fast, the clock was ticking, i was almost finished y i did the terrible mistake of give him to much an to fast, as a result he aspirate, i did not noticed until i put him in his brother, that was one side to me, he keep lied down not moving, i inmediately tooked close his beak and blow in his nose, his loans move, i did it severals times but he died in my hands, an it was enterily my fault. It was quick, i was in a hurry, i was not in the mood, but it was not the cockatiel problem, he was orfan, an i was now responsible for him, i read alot before my first hand feeding, i had read about aspiration, i even read how to put air in his loans, but i get to confident, i had experience i can do it faster, that cant happen to me, terrible mistake terrible. It can happen it just happened to me, it is owfull, it was an owfull deat, 100% preventable, 100% my fault, my mistake, my hurry, my confidence. i was mad because my cockatiels flew away, but i could avoid it doing alot of things betther, wake up early, been more patient how many more minuts could cost me ?, i could did it betther, i knew how to do it bether i just didnt. The resul, i kill a baby cockatiel.

I have not seen a post like this maybe because has not happend the way happend to me, maybe because nobady has the courage to accept it. I do, i accept the guilt, i am not looking for excuses i did somting horrible and i accept all the comments i deserve.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

first of all Really sorry for your baby tiel, don't be guilt it is destiny, it happens some times.
i had a sick female budgie last year,she did'nt eat any thing, i gave her hand feed many times but ones i saw same situation with me, female died suddenly and i guilt too much but many thing i gain from my terrible mistake.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my, I am so sorry, I do hope you can forgive yourself... Yes you made a mistake and the result was terrible.. But learn from it as it sounds like you have... There is nothing you can do to bring it back, I don't use syringe at all I always use a spoon as I am not confident to use a syringe... Forgive yourself as you meant no harm... Hope the remaining bub is thriving and I hope you recover your pair.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for your comments and support, but i am really really mad at me. And the parents are sightseeing in the garden trees, o saw them yesterday almost at night i hope i see them today


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't be too hard on yourself! Aspirating chicks is a really, really easy thing to do, and it can happen to anyone no matter how careful we are. It's a very unfortunate mistake, but it WAS just a mistake, you were doing your best to help the baby!

I accidentally aspirated my most recent chick, but fortunately for me it wasn't too bad and it had pretty much cleared itself by the time we got to the vet. It was still an awful experience and every night I went to bed preparing myself for the possibility that she may not have made it through the night.

Like ParrotletsRock, I only use a spoon because I am not confident with a syringe. I tried a syringe once and I think it was as difficult for me to give as it was for the baby to take so I just made a new feeding spoon and stuck with what I knew best


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry about you little chick. Please don't be too hard on yourself, sometimes it just happens. You learned from it, and that is good. I hope you get the parents back too! Gentle hugs...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried placing a cage out in the yard with food in it to see if you can catch them??

On the note of losing the baby, it happens to everyone. We had a member who aspirated a baby and saved it using CPR. But it's one of those things that is part of the risk. I hope you can eventually forgive yourself.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

I did place the cage at the garden with food on top of it, it also has a older one year son of the ones that flew, and is calling them since they flew. I have not seen them since two days ago i hope i can see them.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

The parents never came back, i hope some one catched them


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am sorry you lost them...hopefully someone found them. Have you tried putting up posters around town, in case someone has found them? Maybe with their photos and your number? Just a thought.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

i wuold try this weekend, but here is very difficult that somebady returns anything


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Hugs** I Aspirated a pair of chicks years ago. I was using a syringe and gave them too much formula. It's what caused me to use a spoon in the future. I still can't forgive myself for those accidents and it's been almost 10 years since they died. I try not to be too hard on myself...and hope you can forgive yourself, too.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm using a spoon to feed the 4 day old chick I have right now. It's not really recommended for such a young baby, but I feel much more confident with a spoon than I do with a syringe.


----------



## matyb3275 (May 31, 2015)

I spoon fed from 8 hours after they hatched, less air seems to get into the crop, which i would massage several times during feeding


----------



## Mr_Strange (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, the same thing happened with me just 4 hours ago, I killed my baby tile, he/she was 27 days old, I was in a rush, I used a syringe to hand-feed them, I accidentally killed one of them, he/she dien in my hands, I pushed the plunger of the syringe harder that I should, which caused him/her to die from lack of oxygen in his/her lungs (aspirated), he/she couldn't breath, I feel so guilty, if it wasn't me who caused that death I would've been just sad, but now I feel guilty, it's my fault, his/her name was "Dipsy", the 2nd one is 25 days old, his/her name is Nelly, I hope nothing bad happen to him/her🙏


----------



## ramkumartheperfectga (22 d ago)

I killed my Teil baby too... It had indigestion problem yesterday... I tried my best, fixed heat lamps, gave him some medication... None helped... I feel really sad for buying the cute little one.... Thought I could be a mother to it and it will be on my shoulders for the rest of it's life... I decided not to buy handfeed chicks here after... May be if i get a orphan one, I'll try my best... But definetly I'll not forgive myself for what I did... I shouldn't bought them... It was only with me for 4 days but it really thought me as his mother and always excited to see me with formula in syringe... Hope he will be a good place... I pray to God for the Teil ❤


----------



## Clumsyter (24 d ago)

It was quick, i was in a hurry, i was not in the mood, but it was not the cockatiel problem, he was orfan, an i was now responsible for him, i read alot before my first hand feeding, i had read about aspiration, i even read how to put air in his loans, but i get to confident, i had experience i can do it faster, that cant happen to me, terrible mistake terrible


----------

